# SV Eye round . Pre cooked  then frozen .



## chopsaw (Oct 25, 2020)

This is more about  a different way to do a SV cook than it is about what I had . I've been looking for an easier way for some of this . If you're doing SV , you know how good it can be , but also the time it takes can catch you by surprise . 
So I've been buying the whole eye rounds and cutting them into thirds . If it was for SV , I'd pre season and vac it for the freezer . I got to thinking , why not just cook it the day I buy it . Then freeze and re heat when I wanted to eat it . That way the long cook time is done and in a couple hours time on the re heat it's ready . 
So  I did a trial run with about a 3 lb . Hunk .  It worked great . 
So the day I bought it , trimmed it up and vac'd a 3 lb section . Into the SV at the standard 132 for 24 hours . 
When it was done , I put it in an ice bath . Not trying to stop the cooking , but wanted to get it cooled down asap and into the freezer . NO on the counter time . 
SV to a cooler with ice then straight to the freezer . 
2 weeks later I was looking for something easy to make for supper . Remembered I had it in there . 2 hours before I wanted to eat ,  I started the Anova  and put the frozen eye in . No pre heat .  Came back later made the sides . Then sliced the meat that was waiting on me for a change . 
This worked great for me . I'll be doing it again . 
So it's about the " idea " , but here's a pics .
Pre cooked and pulled frozen from the freezer .






Fired up the SV and dropped the meat in . 





Couple hours , and it's ready . I don't bother browning these .





Basic plate for us . Nice and tender . 





I'll still do some seasoned and un-cooked , but this works great for short notice .


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

Awesome! I'm going to keep this in mind. That would really help things along for quick week night meals. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 25, 2020)

I love it when a plan comes together Rich, nice work, Like! I've been doing just about the same thing with leftover spares lately, right out of the freezer and into the SV @ 165º for 2-3 hours. RAY


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2020)

Interesting. I am still considering a SV and will mark this. Like.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2020)

So to save a step why not put it in in the morning and  let it SV until dinner time?  Sliced eye round  SV’d at shorter times yields the same as the roast cut at longer.
Slice the thickness you like  Vac pac raw . One less cool step same result.


----------



## oddegan (Oct 25, 2020)

I've done this before with some different cuts and agree this works great. The convenience after a long day at work can't be overstated.


----------



## dr k (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice! I did a Chuck and EOR the other day at 131 and pulled the EOR after 30 hrs then the chuck after 48hrs. Into a bowl of fridge temp water when each came out with some ice cubes. Now I've got 28 days to figure out when to eat it.


----------



## dr k (Oct 25, 2020)

Oh, I tried the Ranch shaker bottle seasoning this time on the EOR and Chucky. The other lipton beefy mushroom and onion were always a hit.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 25, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> That would really help things along for quick week night meals. Thanks for sharing!


Yup . That's the idea .


sawhorseray said:


> I love it when a plan comes together Rich, nice work


I use it for left overs too , but this gives the same effect of a long SV cook on short notice . 



disco said:


> Interesting. I am still considering a SV and will mark this. Like.


I think you would like it and find some great ways to use it .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 25, 2020)

oddegan said:


> I've done this before with some different cuts and agree this works great. The convenience after a long day at work can't be overstated.


That's the whole point . Even works great after a long day of sitting on the couch !!
Thanks for the comment .


dr k said:


> Nice! I did a Chuck and EOR the other day at 131 and pulled the EOR after 30 hrs then the chuck after 48hrs. Into a bowl of fridge temp water when each came out with some ice cubes. Now I've got 28 days to figure out when to eat it.


Sweet ! Good to hear others have done this .  You guys get the point of doing it this way . 
I just used the beefy mushroom . I think I like it the best . 
I have 2 Anova's . Need to set up a bulk cook .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks Great, Rich!!!
I did that with some smaller things, but never a 3 pound Half of an Eye Round.
That is a Perfect idea for people with normal lives, like after work, but I really have no schedule, so I can put it in 24, 30, or 48 hours before we plan on eating it.
Then I can do what you did here with the leftovers.
Any of those ways is Great with an SV.
If I was still working, I'd be doing exactly what you did here, Rich!!
Thanks for showing!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I really have no schedule,


I don't either . I just got the long cook out of the way , then did the re heat later . We ate most of it , then I vac up the leftovers for my Mom . Works out great . 
Thanks for lookin .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2020)

That's a great looking plate Chop. I do have to ask - Whats the green stuff in the vacuum bags? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 25, 2020)

chopsaw, 
 thank you for the idea. I have done similar when making back bacon smoked to IT of 140° and then vac and give it a bath to bring it up to temp as well as making it tender before slicing and freezing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2020)

Great idea!
Those SV circulator’s are sure changing the way we all do things.
We use our’s all the time!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 26, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> chopsaw,
> thank you for the idea. I have done similar when making back bacon smoked to IT of 140° and then vac and give it a bath to bring it up to temp as well as making it tender before slicing and freezing.


I bet that works good too . Just did a pastrami flat like that . Fantastic . 


gmc2003 said:


> That's a great looking plate Chop. I do have to ask - Whats the green stuff in the vacuum bags?
> 
> Point for sure


Thanks Chris . Those bags had a green stripe on them . 


SmokinAl said:


> Great idea!
> Those SV circulator’s are sure changing the way we all do things.
> We use our’s all the time!
> Al


They're great  . I have 2 . Use them a lot myself . 
This works great for having it without having to plan it  .


smokerjim said:


> Looks good!


Thanks Jim .


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2020)

Great meal Rich! I have a whole EOR in the freezer, I may have to give this method a try. I cook and cool immediately when making pastrami or chicken for salad. The quick roast sounds delicious.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 26, 2020)

xray said:


> I cook and cool immediately when making pastrami or chicken for salad.


It's good practice . Keeps bad things from happening . 


xray said:


> The quick roast sounds delicious.


Yup . Sometimes you don't know you want SV EOR on Thursday ,, until Thursday .


----------

